# Competition for everyone.COMPLETE LIST OF JUDGES



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

So i thought a fun and friendly online compeition would be fun. i have tryed to make classes suitable for everyone.All classes know have judges. your entries must be send through privat message to the correct judge on the subjest you must say which class you entering for. 


The last day for entires is on the 10th of june. judges will be able to put results up on the 11th of june. to allow time difference.
have fun and if there are any questions about this compeition please private message me thanks jade xx


Rules.

1.*. PLEASE do NOT enter any pro photos. These are photos you have bought at an event, taken by a professional photographer, copyright reasons!*
*2.* 1 photo, per horse, per class, unless stated otherwise ( I.E you can enter as many classes you want with your horse, but dont submit more then 1 photo of the same horse, in the same class)
3.email the correct judge your entries with as much detail as possible.
4.Photos can be new or old.
5.Classes to be judged fairly.
6. all results to be posted in this thread.






Classes

Class 1. Best Stickabilty(nearly falling off) jadeewood.
Class 2. Best Fall manhirwen
Class 3. Most Exaggeration over a jump.(horse or rider) aneternalflame
Class 4. Best Traveling Gear FjordFan
Class 5. Best Action shot.cowgirl4jesus94
Class 6. Funniest Horse Picturecowgirl4jesus94
Class 7. Handsomest Gelding aneternalflame
Class 8. Prettiest Mare. FjordFan
Class 9. Sexiest Stallion.cowgirl4jesus94
Class 10. Cuttest Youngster.(3 years and under)cowgirl4jesus94
Class 11. Longest mane.jadeewood.
Class 12. Thickest Tail. jadeewood.
Class 13. Wooliest Horse/Pony. FjordFan


Showing Classes
these pictures can ether be taken at home or a show.​
Class 14. Veteran 15-20 years. FjordFan 
Class 15.Mountain and moorland. ponygalmaddy 
Class 16. Ridden cob. ponygalmaddy 
Class 27.Best coloured(skew and Piebalds) aneternalflame
Class 18. Best other coloured. aneternalflame
Class 19. Tack and Turnout.jadeewood.
Class 20. In hand youngsters.cowgirl4jesus94
Class 21. Senior handlers( 11 years plus) jadeewood.
​Show Jumping Class,
these pictures can ether be taken at a show or at home.​Class 22. Best jumping partnership aneternalflame
​Cross country Classes.
these pictures can be ether taken at home or a show.​
Class 23. 2.3ft - 2.6ft cross country aneternalflame
Class 24. 3ft and over cross country. jadeewood

Class 25. Schooling well at home. jadeewood.


Dog classes​
Class 26. Prettiest *****. jadeewood.
Class 27. Cuttest puppy.(1 year and under.) jadeewood.


Cat classes.​Class 28. Handsomest Cat. FjordFan
Class 29. Cuttest kitten.(1 years and under)jadeewood.
Class 30. Funniest Cat.jadeewood.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

class 5 best action shot
chucky









class 6 funniest horse picture
banjo









class 7 handsomest gelding
banjo









class 8 prettyest mare
pennellipi









Class 27.Best coloured(skew and Piebalds)
Chucky









Class 26. Prettiest *****.
Ruby









Class 27. Cuttest puppy.(1 year and under.)
Lilly, 6 weeks old (she could fit in the palm of my hand with ease!!)


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Class 28. Handsomest Cat. 
Sumo









Class 29. Cuttest kitten.(1 years and under)
(from left) Britt, Jade, Sam, Sumo









Class 30. Funniest Cat.
*Jade ("rahhh!! Im a tiger!!!!")*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

MOST EXAGGERATION OVER A JUMP. Sasha, 10 years old. 14.2hh mare.









MOST EXAGGERATION OVER A JUMP. Jade + apache, 5 years old. 15hh mare.









BEST ACTION SHOT, 









BEST ACTION SHOT, CHOCOLATE









HANDSOMEST GELDING. FERDI









HANDSOMEST GELDING, BRANDY









PREETYEST MARE, RITA









PREETYEST MARE, APACHE









CUTTEST YOUNGSTER, LILLY. 2 DAYS OLD.









VETERAN 15-20 YEARS. FERDI


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

You need a Best Looking Dog (male) class too!!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Here's a couple...

#26, Prettiest *****

Ms. Magnum









#27 Cutest Puppy

Remington









#28 Handsomest Cat

Scaredy Cat


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Class #14 -- Veterans

Jesse (at age 31 years)









Class #11 -- Longest Mane

Jesse


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Class #5 -- Best Action

Gandy


----------



## SilentBravery09 (May 22, 2009)

Class 10

Cutest Youngster: Maverick


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going to enter this... a shame there's no classes for horses that aren't a cob/veteran/coloured under saddle though.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are my entries.

*Class: 1. Best Stickability*
*Horse: Bailey*
For me, this is a good stickability shot... I wasn't ready for Bailey to go up in the air, and my balance was off, I suppose I could be much worse!











*5. Best Action Shot*
*Horse: Evolution*
(God he can move out when he wants to! And people wonder why I say his trot is so big to ride :shock











*5) Best Action Shot*
*Horse: Lovebug*











*6. Funniest Horse Pic*
*Horses: Evolution and Lovebug*
Evo has "claimed" Honey as his own... I just laugh every time I see this pic, poor Honey Bee.











*7. Handsomest Gelding*
*Horse: Evolution*











*8. Prettiest Mare*
*Horse: Lovebug*
Sucks that the fence is in the way, but this was the pic where I noticed just how grown up my lovely girl is!











*12. Thickest Tail*
*Horse: Bailey*
This tail is so thick, I can't remember how many scissors it blunted over the last 6 years :wink:











*13. Wooliest Horse*
*Horse: Lovebug*
It's probably no where near as most people would think as wooly, and since this contest ends so quickly I can't pop down to the paddock and unrug her so you can see the full extent of hair... Spring is so not going to be pleasant!











*26. Prettiest ******
*Dog: Isabelle*
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/WickedElegance/Other/*****.jpg


*28. Handsomest Cat*
*Cat: Misty*
Well, I don't think she's handsome, but since there's no section saying "Gorgeous Cat" I shall enter her here. Lol. And yes, she likes to pose lol.











*30. Funniest Cat*
*Cat: Nova*
I love this pic of my boy... he looks so funny and cute.











Thanks for the opportunity 
x


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Class 7. Handsomest Gelding
Horse: Zeus


----------

